
Hackers tricked a Tesla, and it's a sign of things to come to fool AI - hhs
https://www.abc.net.au/news/science/2019-04-14/tesla-tencent-study-humans-are-trickable-so-are-computers/10994578
======
carlmr
Humans are subject to many optical illusions. Maybe you could trick human
drivers in similar ways. But humans can't be fixed, while AI can be trained to
be better at some point.

